
MQTT X – an elegant cross-platform MQTT 5.0 desktop client - emqx
https://www.emqx.io/blog/mqtt-x-elegant-cross-platform-mqtt5.0-desktop-client
======
Kiplingbt
Yes, it looks pretty.

~~~
emqx
Thanks

